# Inline Heaters



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

How many of you are using an inline heater on a cannister filter? How much does this restrict the flow, if any? Any problems with them?

I want to go this route to eliminate my current heater from being in my tank. I don't want it visible at all. 

I've got a rena xp1 on my 24g, it's plumbing is 5/8" (16-17mm). What sort of options do I have. Checked out the Hydor unit, seems ok.

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The hydors are solid. Sounds like you and I are going the same route Tyson. For my new tank, I'm going with a Digital Aquatics controller, Sunlight supply retrofits with moonlights on the side, a Hydor inline and an Eheim 2078. If you put it on the outlet, it shouldn't restrict the flow much at all. I visited a BCA member's house who had 6 or 7 Eheims and he said 3 or 4 of these Hydor units working and he said they were great.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Perfect, thats what I wanted to hear 

There's nothing wrong with my current heater, i just dont like having stuff hanging over the edge of the tank, as my 24g is rimless. 

Which DA controller are you getting?

I'm tempted to switch out my lighting as well, I've got 2 dual coralife striplights right now, a 24" and a 30" unit. I just want to switch to one fixture. Possibly a halide if I can find a single 150w for a reasonable price 

Something like this perhaps. 150w halide
Tyson


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I only use hydor inline heaters now. I hate any other kind of heater becuase they break so easily and are an eyesore in the tank.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Well that's it. Hydor it is 

Thanks Jkam


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> Perfect, thats what I wanted to hear
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my current heater, i just dont like having stuff hanging over the edge of the tank, as my 24g is rimless.
> 
> ...


This controller. Davej gave glowing reviews of it in his thread:

Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)

When I was consider MH's, I was looking at these. Very good bang for buck. 150W Metal Halide Pendant Lights

Ultimately, though, it was the heat and power consumption I didn't want to deal with, because I'd need 3 for proper coverage of a 6 foot tank.


----------



## mrray (May 20, 2011)

*hydor on my intake hose?*

Hi Everyone, I just bought a eheim 2217 filter and a hydor 300 w inline heater. My question is can I hook the heater to my intake hose or does it have to be on the outlet hose? So many connections to make it fit on the outlet hose and just the two on the intake.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's better to have it attached to the outflow tube; instructional and personal preference.


----------

